# hello



## Saucerer (Sep 13, 2014)

I have just joined because of a sudden interest in ironwoods and hardwoods for their grain and beauty, but this lead me to thinking about carving them too-so for someone who has never done any carving in their entire life, what would you say to me? I know how to take care of wood and do basic things around the shop, but I am curious what people who have done this as a hobby their entire lives would advise a total novice. I am also an old man , not a young one.( 36 feels old)

basically I know I need to start very small and work on things that are not expensive, otherwise just polishing is fine as I just really like the way the different woods look; I have started a "natural sample" collection of dalbergia and diospyros species ( just pen blanks)

anyway I just wanted to introduce myself and say I am going to be lurking around here, and thanks in advance for any advice you can offer.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

First off, welcome to LJ's *Saucerer*, I hope you enjoy your stay here.

What kind of carving are you interested in? There are many forms (chip, relief, caricature, etc.), and I'm sure the responses from people would be different based on what you would like to do.

Myself, I am just getting started chip carving, so I am by no means an expert like some here. I would say buy the best tools you can afford.


----------



## Saucerer (Sep 13, 2014)

I am interested in reproducing the hyper detailed carving style of the dayaks, so basically what can I do the finest detail work with ( i have done miniature painting for years so I am used to using small tools and looking at a small target) but I want to do very detailed, very organic carving with elaborate mythical motifs

I really like the epic carvings of the past, like the column of trajan, and medieval tapestries-I would like to reproduce this kind of "relief' art.

I have been an artist my entire life, I just have never carved, I really appreciate any direction you can give me, so far the tool that most suits the kind of work I want to do is the micro scorp , anything I can use like a pencil even with very small strokes is fine. but I am prepared to try anything I need to , as I am pretty bored and am interested in this


----------

